# Stockage dans Mail



## BS0D (3 Août 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Ayant tenté des recherches dans Mail (menu d'aide), sur google et ici même avec une finalité infructueuse, je me tourne vers vous pour de plus amples infos sur l'app *Mail*.
Je voulais savoir si les emails étaient stockés sur le DD ou restaient sur le serveur. 

Voyez-vous, ma seule hésitation avant de paramétrer tous mes comptes mail sur cette app (somme toute pouvant s'avérer pratique, surtout si comme moi vous avez 6 comptes emails différents!) est de perdre de l'espace disque à cause du stockage sur mon DD de tous mes emails!

 Savez vous si c'est la cas ou pas?

MERCI D'AVANCE.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2008)

Sur le serveur je crois... À vérifier


----------



## twinworld (3 Août 2008)

ça dépend comment vous configurez votre adresse dans Mail. Si, par exemple, vous la configurez en POP3, les mails téléchargés sur votre machine restent sur le serveur. Ensuite, vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez des courriers électroniques sur votre machine : les conserver, les archiver, les effacer.

Si vous configurez vos comptes en IMAP, il faudra faire attention aux options choisies. En effet, IMAP permet de gérer les messages du serveur en même temps que les messages de l'application. Selon vos réglagles, vous pouvez donc effacer un message du serveur lorsque vous effacez un message sur votre machine.

Ceci dit, à moins d'avoir souvent des très gros fichiers attachés dans vos mails, l'espace utilisé par des courriers électroniques composés principalement de textes n'est pas très conséquent. J'ai quelque chose comme 13'000 messages sur ma machine qui occupent un peu moi de 2,6 gb. J'ai un disque dur interne de 60 gb, bref, il y a de quoi faire.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> ça dépend comment vous configurez votre adresse dans Mail. Si, par exemple, vous la configurez en POP3, les mails téléchargés sur votre machine restent sur le serveur. Ensuite, vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez des courriers électroniques sur votre machine : les conserver, les archiver, les effacer.


pas toujours
ca dépend  totalement des réglages du compte dans Mail et en ligne
et de maniere globale de la gestion des comptes


exemple
j'ai un compte POP ou RIEN n'est touché en ligne, tout  reste sur le serveur
(quelque soit ce que je fais  des messages dans Mail)

d'autres POP qui  parce que je les ai réglés pour ca ( releve via gmail) n' ont RIEN sur le serveur



> Si vous configurez vos comptes en IMAP, il faudra faire attention aux options choisies. En effet, IMAP permet de gérer les messages du serveur en même temps que les messages de l'application. Selon vos réglagles, vous pouvez donc effacer un message du serveur lorsque vous effacez un message sur votre machine.


ca dépend des reglages et de ce qu'on fait comme manip dans l'interface Mail
dans laquel il y a 2 parties distinctes : ce qui est imap et ce qui est en permanence sur l'ordi ( sur mon Mac et les BAL persos)
voir les sujets imap



> Ceci dit, à moins d'avoir souvent des très gros fichiers attachés dans vos mails, l'espace utilisé par des courriers électroniques composés principalement de textes n'est pas très conséquent. J'ai quelque chose comme 13'000 messages sur ma machine qui occupent un peu moi de 2,6 gb. J'ai un disque dur interne de 60 gb, bref, il y a de quoi faire.


Dans un domaine voisin
bien choisir  chez qui on va pour ses  adresses email
Il y a beaucoup de "pas terribles"  et pas mal de bons ou très bons
(filtres antispam coté serveur,  taille de stockage, ergonomie )


----------



## twinworld (3 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca dépend des reglages et de ce qu'on fait comme manip dans l'interface Mail dans laquel il y a 2 parties distinctes : ce qui est imap et ce qui est en permanence sur l'ordi ( sur mon Mac et les BAL persos)voir les sujets imap


oui, c'est pour ça que j'écrivais : "Si vous configurez vos comptes en IMAP, *il faudra faire attention aux options choisies.*", que l'on peut, il est vrai, aussi traduire par "_ca dépend des reglages_". ;-)


----------



## yret (22 Mars 2009)

je remonte ce sujet pour un petit souci ...

Ayant 2 portables Mac (l'un sous Tiger en France actuellement) et l'autre sous la main D) en Chine et plus sérieusement sous Léopard, je n'arrive pas (ou plus je ne sais plus très bien) à conserver les messages reçus sur Mail sur les 2 ordis (mêmes comptes).

Pourtant en jetant un coup d'oeil dans les "préférences" de Mail et en particulier sur les comptes pour y voir le "serveur", je ne vois rien de bien gênant ...

Mes comptes de réception sont des pop.free.fr


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2009)

ben c'est normal !

en pop  le rapatriement ne s'effectue QUE  sur le Mail  d' UN ordi

Par opposition à l'IMAP


----------



## twinworld (22 Mars 2009)

c'est bizarre. C'est possible que le serveur d'envoi et de réception influence quelque chose ? j'ai plusieurs adresses que je rapatrie toutes en POP. Pour une de mes adresses, appelons la "adresse-boulot",je la rapatrie sur mon ordi de la maison et sur mon ordi du boulot et ça marche très bien. Mais pour une autre adresse, appelons la "adresse-maison", quand je suis avec mon iPhone chez moi et que je rapatrie "adresse-maison" sur l'iphone et sur l'ordi en même temps, ça fait quelques petits conflits, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec "adresse-maison".


----------



## yret (23 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben c'est normal !
> 
> en pop  le rapatriement ne s'effectue QUE  sur le Mail  d' UN ordi
> 
> Par opposition à l'IMAP



alors est-il possible de transformer le serveur en imap.free.fr ou faut-il passer par le fournisseur d'accès pour le faire ?
et donc il faudrait le faire sur les 2 ordinateurs !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2009)

BSOD tu réponds ou je réponds?

la réponse est OUI 
MAIS ca dépend des adresses
verifier que free  a de l'imap
en ce cas tu  fais la bascule
Attention 
selon les webmails il faut faire des manips dans un ordre précis en ligne et dans Mail
( histoire de ne pas perdre ses billes - ou archives- dans la manip)

Edit
*ATTENDRE* quelques jours 
le webmail Free est à la ramasse en ce moment
je me risquerai pas à faire cette bascule tant que tout n'est pas revenu vraiment à la normale

( et perso j'utiliserai l'imap...Gmail)





Note du modo : Ben on va profiter de cette remontée des profondeurs pour déménager dans le forum où ce topic aurait du être ouvert !


----------



## BS0D (23 Mars 2009)

Ben tu as tout fait pour moi


----------



## yret (23 Mars 2009)

OK, bon je vais attendre encore un peu même si le webmail de Free est redevenu fonctionnel ...

au fait, est-ce un problème que je ne sois plus abonné free ? (à priori non ...)


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2009)

non , un email free est iindependant de l'abonnement

et franchement, le webmail free n'est pas ce que free a fait de mieux
c'était , c'est toujours , un petit service en plus

ca s'est amélioré , mais c'est pas top


----------



## yret (24 Mars 2009)

non c'est vrai , étant chez neuf / SFR je vais tout de même me créer une ou 2 adresses chez eux (en IMAP si possible) 

d'ailleurs c'est fait sous free webmail 

petite question sur ce webmail: quand je choisis l'option "sélectionner" --"tout" et "supprimer", c'est comme si rien n'avait été sélectionné et donc je suis obligé de le faire case par case (seulement sur Mac!)


----------



## naas (24 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> non c'est vrai , étant chez neuf / SFR je vais tout de même me créer une ou 2 adresses chez eux (en IMAP si possible)



franchement l'email de google est bien plus adapté et indépendant des fai, tu regles la langue en anglais et grâce aux labs tu as des emails hors ligne sur autant de macs que tu veux.


----------



## yret (24 Mars 2009)

eh bien je travaille avec une boite gmail professionnelle mais je n'arrive pas à m'habituer à ce classement par discussion qui m'ennuie franchement.

Je préfère voir les courriels arriver un à un et éventuellement créer des "boites intelligentes" comme dans Mail


----------



## naas (24 Mars 2009)

tu peux créer des filtres qui sont les équivalents des listes intelligentes.
pour l'autre point pour moi c'est l'inverse car google te présente en fait les emails comme macgé te présente les forums 
remarque rien ne t'empêche de faire un filtre sur les courriers non lus reçus


----------



## yret (24 Mars 2009)

finalement, j'ai basculé mes adresses free sous imap mais j'ai dû effacer puis recréer les comptes ... du coup je récupére les "sent mail" dans la boite de réception: pas pratique tout cela !

et j'ai dû mal à effacer ces foutus dossiers ... mais bon je vais m'en sortir


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2009)

tu n'es pas encore familer de l'imap ou de gmail imap ou de gmail imap dans Mail
ca viendra
( et il y a des fils dédiés)


----------



## yret (25 Mars 2009)

non pas du tout familier de l'imap effectivement ... je vais aller voir les fils dédiés ...


----------



## yret (27 Mars 2009)

voilà qui est réglé pour la redondance des boites en allant dans "BAL" puis "Utiliser cette boîte aux lettres pour " puis par exemple "Messages envoyés" pour les dossiers "sent mail" de free 

on fusionne ainsi les diverses boites ...


----------



## yret (24 Avril 2009)

un peu plus familier avec l'imap (free pour l'instant), je trouve tout de même la récupération des messages très lente ... Mail indique des "petites horloges" à côté de chaque adresse de réception et les nouveaux messages ne s'affichent qu'au bout de quelques minutes ...

est-ce normal ? ou y a t-il quelques réglages à faire dans les préférences ?

merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2009)

t'as testé avec d'autres imap que free?
j'ai pas ce souci  avec gmail


----------



## yret (25 Avril 2009)

non pas encore ... j'ai bien celui de neuf mais je ne reçois pas grand chose sur cette adresse ...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

beaucoup de mes contacts avec adresses leneuf ont eu ou ont des soucis ( pop ou imap) 
c'est ptete pas le meilleur "étalon test"


----------



## yret (27 Avril 2009)

et passer en pop3 ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2009)

je pige pas 
en pop3 tu n'auras plus les atouts liés à imap ( synchro multimachines)


----------



## yret (28 Avril 2009)

simplement car je pensais que le pop3 correspondait à de l'imap "plus limité" ...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2009)

Ah ben vi , vu comme ca...


disons que la difference pop-imap est un peu comme  celle  entre ta ligne FT et ta ligne de telephone portable
dans un cas t'es obligé d'etre chez toi  dans l'autre c'est partout


----------



## yret (29 Avril 2009)

oui OK mais au fait quelle est la différence entre pop et pop3 ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2009)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/POP3


----------



## yret (1 Mai 2009)

merci


----------



## yret (1 Février 2010)

Maintenant, je ne parviens pas à trouver la "petite case" à décocher pour éviter de perdre mes courriels plus vieux d'une semaine (je ne l'avais pas remarqué tout de suite qu'ils disparaissaient au bout d'une semaine )

Je suis bien allé dans les Préférences de Mail puis Comptes et Avancé mais rien ne me permet d'éviter cette perte ... (heureusement que j'ai l'autre ordi sous pop ! )


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2010)

yret a dit:


> Je suis bien allé dans les Préférences de Mail puis Comptes et Avancé mais rien ne me permet d'éviter cette perte ... (heureusement que j'ai l'autre ordi sous pop ! )


et forcemengue !
c'est pile l'autre onglet congue !
bal speciales

Au fait tu sais y a une aide dans Mail?
c'est dedans
Par exemple en tapant supprimer
divers rubriques
effacement automatique
ou même dans les rubriques configuration de compte
etc


----------



## yret (2 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et forcemengue !
> c'est pile l'autre onglet congue !
> bal speciales



 j'avais,aussi, fait les autres onglets ("comportement des BAL" et "informations du compte") sans succès ... ou alors au niveau n+1 "générales", "règles" etc ...

je n'ai d'ailleurs aucun onglet s'intitulant "BAL spéciales" (pas même dans "BAL"; je suis sous 10.6.2) 



pascalformac a dit:


> Au fait tu sais y a une aide dans Mail?
> c'est dedans
> Par exemple en tapant supprimer
> divers rubriques
> ...



bien sûr que j'ai regardé l'aide mais sans succès non plus ... mis à part le fait que cela provient peut-être de free car il est dit "si votre fournisseur de service de messagerie configure un serveur de courrier IMAP afin que les messages anciens soient supprimés, vos messages seront supprimés QUELLE QUE SOIT L'OPTION D'ELIMINATION DEFINITIVE DES MESSAGES SELECTIONNEE DANS LES PREFERENCES DE MAIL"

pour finir, je peux, bien sûr, ne pas avoir bien vu (ou lu)


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2010)

*Préférences* > *Comptes* > *Comportements de la boîte aux lettres*


----------



## yret (3 Février 2010)

yret a dit:


> j'avais,aussi, fait les autres onglets ("comportement des BAL" et "informations du compte") sans succès ... ou alors au niveau n+1 "générales", "règles" etc ...



Merci mais je l'ai déjà fait comme dit ci-dessus et il n'y a rien contre ma suppression des messages de la boite de réception (il y a pour la corbeille, les indésirables, les messages envoyés ou les notes et brouillons mais rien pour la BAL de réception ... (c'est pour cela que j'espérais le trouver dans "avancé" mais raté !)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2010)

et c'est normal !
le compoirtement de reception  en ligne n'est pas réglable par les preferences du logiciel
( et heureusement)

il faut que tu règles ca dans ton compte en ligne


----------



## yret (9 Février 2010)

Je te remercie pour tes différentes réponses mais j'avoue que l'univers Imap de Free est loin d'être convivial ... je n'ai toujours pas réussi à trouver où ils ont casé leur foutu réglage de réception ! 

Il va vraiment falloir que je passe sous gmail ou hotmail ...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2010)

sauf qu'il n'y a pas d'imap chez hotmail

et zimbra free j'ai eu l'intuition(et bon sens)  de ne pas valider

en passant les soucis zimbra free de decembre-janvier  ne sont toujours pas  résolus et certains ont perdu ...tout
( free leur remettra , plus tard, et sur demande de l'utilisateur, leurs archives en mode.... brut , tout en vrac)

et zero probleme avec imap gmail


----------



## yret (9 Février 2010)

eh bien alors ce sera gmail ...


----------

